# Discuss Cooking Newsletter Fall/Winter 2009



## Andy R (Nov 22, 2009)

It's time for our seasonal newsletter beautifully put together by    *LPBeier*.

In this issue:


“’TIS THE SEASON”
WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE FALL/WINTER FOOD?
OUR FEATURED CHEF
HARVEST TRIVIA
FEASTING ACROSS THE MILES
TERMS & TECHNIQUES: Braising
FAMILY & FEASTING
MA’s CHRISTMAS EVE
IS IT SOUP YET?
*Click Here to Download the Newsletter!*
​


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 23, 2009)

Good Job Miss Laurie!!!~~~~~ Everybody!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, Uncle B, and I am glad you said everybody because all I do is paste everything together and add a couple of pictures - the real talent is in the contributing!

BTW, did you like the little bourbon plug?


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> all I do is paste everything together and add a couple of pictures


Kind of like how all Michelangelo did was throw some paint up on the ceiling


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent read!! Thank you


----------



## kadesma (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful job Laurie...I enjoyed reading the letter. A big thank you
Kades


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading the newsletter. Great job.


----------



## sugarbrown (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for the Newsletter.  I receive many of them, but this is one I save until I get time to read it!

Loved the Fall/Winter Food Poll....Why does the 'Bourbon and Other' percentage not surprise me. 

Enjoyed Bethzaring's bio and accolades.  Loved reading all the info about her goats and food interest. Very sorry to hear about her husband...Many positive thoughts to her about that sad news.

I enjoyed the quiz...am not up to date on those gods and goddesses! 
Didn't have any idea about the native fruits! Very cool!

Also liked reading about all the food stories and all other memories.

Thank you!


----------

